# Best technique for Diving from a Kayak?



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

G'day fellas,

when Scuba diving from a Yak do you normally throw the Tank/BC over the side and rig up in the water? after the dive whats the best way to get yourself and the gear back on the Yak without capsizing and losing stuff?

I imagine you need lots of clips and teathers but haven't been game to give it a try yet.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Nod,
I reckon you'd have to be a contortionist to be able to put on your BC while on the yak - it can be done, but it's much easier to throw everything in the water and do it there. You want to prepare as much as you can before you start paddling - put the tank on the BC, put the regs on the tank, turn the tank on to make sure all is well, then secure the tank so it won't fall out while you paddle. I like to put my wetsuit on before starting to paddle as well. When you get out there, firstly put on your weightbelt. Next run a line with a clip out from the yak, TURN ON YOUR TANK, clip on the tank/BC/regs to the line, and throw it in. Jump in and don your gear, unclip from the line, and have a great dive. Also make sure you have a blue/white 'divers down' flag displayed on the yak.

When you surface, clip your gear back onto the line, wriggle out of it, and get back onto the yak using the wet reentry technique, which should be be very easy if you have your fins on (see link here http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3286).
When you're back on board, drag your gear up with you, secure it in the tank well, and paddle for home (trolling a lure behind you).

I secure the scuba gear in the tank well using tank straps. I put my fins, gloves, mask and snorkel in my catch bag, which I also strap into the tank well. If you can keep your gear to 2 'bunches' + your weightbelt it makes life a lot easier (I usually do up the weightbelt over one of the tank straps to secure it):
-1st bunch - tank/BCD/regs
-2nd bunch - fins/gloves/mask/snorkel in catch bag

SCUBA diving out of the yak is something you probably need to do a few times before you work out the best system for you - working around the space constraints are the hard thing. I'd suggest a few shallow water forays not too far from shore before you get too adventurous :wink:


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Squidder,
I imagine my biggest problem would be getting the Tank & BC back into the Yak without capsizing. I'll definately have to do some shallow water practices.


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

Here's some other tips (in addition to Squidders advice):

- If there is any sort of current, either tether yourself to the yak with a thin diameter quality rope (I use 6mm super rope), or anchor your yak and tether yourself to the anchor. This works well for "gathering" type dives like scallop dives.

- If you can't thether yourself to the yak (like a cray dive) keep it shallow so you can always pop up and check your location.

- ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS tether your paddle to the yak. I had to swim for mine once in rough water. It wasn't fun.

- when you surface, get rid of the weight belt first. This a) makes you float and b) stabilises the yak with a bit more weight

- keep your fins on, launch out of the water and "pull" the yak under you. You need to land across it then roll over to a seated position. (Squidder doesn't have to worry about this as his fish'n'dive is more stable than a houseboat  )

- Leave your fins on. When retrieving your tank and BC from the water, dangle your legs (with fins on) over each side -"straddling" the yak. This increases the stability significantly.

- Take your wetty off from your upper body. Trying to paddle with a diving wetsuit on is a fast track to fatigue and will cause you pain. I know, I've tried it.

- Take your fins off last, as if you managed to redunk yourself, it's nothing more than a laugh with a pair of fins on. If the water is a bit rough, consider paddling back with your still on. Don't forget your PFD. Even though the wetty makes you float a bit, you still need your PFD.

Cheers Pete.


----------



## Scuba Steve (May 8, 2007)

I've gotta agree with everything that Squidder & Chillihilli have written.

We keep everything tethered until it's either secured on our body or secured back on the yak.

Gotta remember, also, that when you are ready to paddle either to or from the dive site that everything is securely fastened to the yak in case of capsize.

Whether you anchor or drift will depend on the force of any current or wind. If current & wind are strong you might want to anchor the yak. After putting on your gear & descending the FIRST thing you do is check the anchor & make sure it is secure. You could even tie the anchor line around a rock or something to be sure.

There's plenty of other stuff to know so you might want to buddy up with someone who has some experience for the first few times.

You don't want to dive by yourself anyway.


----------



## Bazza01 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Steve

Question, do you dive on your own. I am considering this as my dive buddy is not always available but am a little nervous about diving on my own. I have been diving for 12 years and often when my buddy has surfaced I have stayed in the water for 10-15 mins or so.

What are your thoughts

Bazza


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm happy to dive alone when the location and conditions are within my capabilities.

There is no doubt diving with a buddy is safer but it's all a matter of risk management and minimisation.

(and not mentioning it to your parents)


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day mate, sounds like some good advice there :wink: . I personally would put my weight belt on last, after my bc so I float but everthing else sounds good  ....Afterwards I like to secure my fins together back to back with my mask fitted over them then shove my gloves inside the foot .just makes it easier to handle and should make it easy to dump in a catch bag  . I have also heard of but never tried a method of re-entry over the back of the yak dragging yourself over your dive gear....sounds a bit rough but you never know I guess :shock: . If you are not tethered to your yak or anchor and a current is running just remember to start your dive into the current and try not to overshoot on the way back....lol.....My first dive out of my open water course my buddy took me past the anchor on the return at seacliff reef  ....1km is a long way to snorkel with an inflated bc into the current. That safety stop accounted for a lot of the distance. No one else made it back...the boat had to pick them up. If you go out with someone else you could try putting a paddle through the grab ropes on both yaks....sort of like an outrigger  .
Wow if I had one cent for everytime I've given my two cents I would be rich...... :? I think.....Cheers
Mike
P.S. Diving alone is definitely not recommended by any of the scuba courses. Having said that, for me it is safer than diving with students. :shock:


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Duane said:


> I'm happy to dive alone when the location and conditions are within my capabilities.
> 
> There is no doubt diving with a buddy is safer but it's all a matter of risk management and minimisation.
> 
> (and not mentioning it to your parents)


 Diving alone is a silly thing to do in my opinion. :shock: Thats just asking for trouble especially not telling someone that you are going diving... It might be a bit of hassle trying to hook up someone for a dive but rather that than get caught out one day. 
I was down at eaglehawk neck doing some fishing on a boat and we left with 30+ temps and in a matter of 15mins it went to pitch black and 6ft waves breaking over the boat. I hate to think what it might have been like if you were alone on a kayak...
Anyways we always want to promote safety and such amongst the diving community, and with a buddy is the only way to go to ensure that.


----------



## AdelaideJay (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd have to agree there. I'm glad you're planning to dive well within your deco and skill limits, but solo diving falls within the realms of tech and to do it safely you need to have your planned contingencies, appropriate training and logged bottom time in place. Do a TDI course and you'll soon see tech and rec diving a two very different things.

At the very least you should be carrying a spare mask and pony to cover ascent in case of your first stage jamming. Yes a first stage will always jam open, but that's little consolation if you dont have sufficient air to safely offgas and wind up cramping through the whole paddle home, or worse. I've seen very experienced groups come up after all diving only 25m on identical air profiles only to have one come up bent. (Ironically, he was one of the few using EAN)

Certainly no OW diver should be doing solo diving imo and I'd defy you to find an instructor on the planet who'd disagree, particularly given the need to actually paddle to shore to get assistance if you have a problem.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

As mentioned before put your kit together before you leave, I like to put a fair bit of air in my bc before I leave, if I capsize the inflated bc will help right the yak also my kit will float not sink if it breaks free.
When I come back from a dive I tether the bc and inflate, dump the weight belt, remove bc then rest the top of the tank against the kayak, with one hand push my tank up from underneath on the back of the kayak, quick kick with fins on while pulling up on the kayak and I am on. At this point I will say 49.8% of my kayak dives are now with the AI, 49.8% are Polynesian style (one outrigger) and the last .4% are off the adventure only , so I do dive of a very stable platform most of the time. Sitting side saddle even with just the Adventure I find it easier to put the bc on sitting on the kayak, specially if there is any form of current.

When I first started diving from the kayak I would anchor and try and put the bc on in the water, I found if the current/tide was running I would keep getting pushed into under the kayak or the current would keep trying to pull me away from the bc that I was trying to fit. If I detached the bc from the tether I could get the bc on but I would be washed away from the kayak and would have a hard slog back.

After a bit of shallow practice I found I could put the bc on easier if I stayed on the yak. Sitting side saddle fins on (these help with stability) first I fit weight belt then I roll my tethered kit into the water and bring it around in front of me. Double check tank on, reg flow etc, bc inflated (this pushes bc open also helps float it) unclip left shoulder strap on bc, holding left shoulder strap in left hand and right hand inside right strap I lift the bc out of the water around my right side and rest the tank base on the kayak gunnel behind me, as it comes around behind me I slide my right arm through the strap (if you have a GPS/FF mounted watch it with the tank), with the left side open I can just roll/wrap the bc into position, clip shoulder strap and fit body straps etc. The fins really help you keep stable during this process, once the bc is on, make sure everything is untangled and working, fit mask reg in gob I hold on to the gunnel and roll forward while turning towards the kayak, holding the kayak helps keep it from rolling over with you.

I always tow the kayak with me when I dive or run a reel off the anchor line when/if I choose to anchor. Generally I will try to position myself that i will drift into the area I wish to dive while gear up, I run my anchor line out without the anchor, it has a short length of chain on the end to help it sink, this will let the kayak drift with me in current but will slow a wind drift if I get separated from the kayak (theory).

All my dives these days are no more than 15 meters and feel comfortable enough to solo dive, its not for everyone and it is something only you can decide on, is the risk worth it? I have dived with some that should have never been given their certificate and feel safer away from them, also dive often with photographers and nine times out of ten you end up separated far enough that I would define it "solo" at least a couple of times per dive even though you plan to dive buddied up and can see each other the whole time.

Anyway thats my bit, just dive within your own limits and have some practice runs with some buddies first at least.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

i think new divers should stick to shore dives or supervised boat dives for a while before adding another layer of complexity of managing a tiny dive platform at the same time. It is sensible to wherever possible to dive with a buddy.I feel that kayak diving gives the independence from boat ramps, boat ramp fees, parking hassles and boat registration, but hey look... there is one room for one tank here! The freedom of a yak has a downside that your buddy has to have the dive skills and a ANOTHER yak. Solo Diving is a consequence of this. I have dive buddies but none of them have a yak. Kayak diving is a newer sport with not many participants. If you have been reading topgunpetes posts you can see the frustration that he has getting dive kayak buddies. 
There is a dive shop at ulladulla region that i think offer kayak SCUBA specialities. Maybe this would help newbie yak divers. This is an interesting topic to think about.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I did the Kayak Scuba specialty at Ulladulla Dive and Adventure back in 2007 (http://www.ulladulladive.com.au).

I did a write up of the course here: viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8268

The course was tops and I'd recommend it to anyone wanting to get into kayak diving, it's also a ripper place to meet potential buddies. Athough I'd done a bit of kayak diving in Melbourne before the course (with a buddy - Chillihilli - I met through AKFF ;-) ) the course helped me a lot with gear organisation and safety techniques on the kayak. The focus of the course was on diving safely and within your limits - something we should all aspire to.

(Apologies that the forum reshuffle a few years ago changed the hyphens and apostrophes in the thread in these: ¢â‚¬â„¢)


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

matcoburn said:


> If you have been reading topgunpetes posts you can see the frustration that he has getting dive kayak buddies.


You on the island still matcoburn?, might head down Saturday if the conditions are cool.

Do I solo dive - all the time. I chase crays and if I dive with a buddy I spend half the time looking for a buddy, not crays. BUT, I will always leave a dive plan with some one in the boat/on the shore so they know where I am diving and EXACTLY how long I will be down. NO EXCEPTION, I always stick to the plan, and if I have to come up and say things are cool and then go back down again I wIll. I need to know that if I don't surface when I am supposed to, there is an emergency rescue being organised. No second chances!.


----------



## GeekFrog (Sep 17, 2009)

Kayak diving is awesome. I nearly always dive solo, however take certain steps to address the risks, and only started doing solo kayak diving after well over a decade of diving. I always tell someone my dive plan and ring them after the dive. Once I got distracted by whales breaching and got back later than planned, only to discover my gf was on the phone already to coastguard, oops. I also carry an independant air source (3L pony bottle) just in case. It would be cool if more people were into kayak diving, I used to have people to go out with but they all moved away. I have a thread inviting people to come and try kayak diving in Sydney. http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=31591. Contact me if interested.
Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

There are some valid points, I've been on many dives where I have often been paired up with somebody with less experience and then spend most of the dive watching them. To say Dive Buddies can be a safety number isn't always the case, I've had in experience who ignore your U/W signals, get lost, surface early, play with their U/W Nintendo ( sit on the bottom and just fiddle with dive computers) this is usually the ones with too much money and ego, plus not much divin experience.

Whenever there is a handful of experience divers in a dive club social group who want to dive together , there is a good chance they will be split to watch others ( inexperienced), so the question on diving solo is intereting , and agree with many on this particular, once below the surface the dive buddy system can break down leaving alot of people diving solo in a loose collective.

I've solo dived a number of times over the years, but like most divers when your in a dive club you get paired up.

Shallow water blackout and all sorts of diving nasties can be a concern along with equipment malfunction and weather hazards. If you risk assess your dive and you have identified all the potential hazards and reduced the risk with control measures as low as reasonable possible then what more can you do, but enjoy the dive. My rule of thumb which I use for
My safety ( personal) is not solo dive below open water certification depth limit eg. 18 meters max. This is my own diving rule.

I've been diving over 17 years and hold Open, Advanced, Rescue, Nitrox & Deep Diver qualifications. I'm planning to finish to Master Scuba Diver Level, can't see the need to do DIvemaster quals.

If all the scuba divers in this group are scattered and few perhapes we should organize a group Kayak Dive a few times per year over a weekend or something, I'm certain we could find a location we could centrally meet that we all agree with. Let me know what you think.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

patwah said:


> You'd be lucky to find 2 or 3 blokes still active on this forum from this thread.


Patwah, maybe your right but !!! N

I like to look at ideas as the glass always being half full not half empty.

Perhapes there are keen yakkers out there keen to get into diving and might want to get more involved in kayak diving if something was a bit more organized.

It would be a pity to have Awsome kayak fishing site this cover kayak diving as a topic discussion only activity instead of having members get out there and do it.

I'm happy to get involved if others are keen

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## SeekHunt (May 3, 2012)

Old post but I am keen to do some yak diving if anyone still around &interested.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not a diver, but I reckon all you need is an AI or TI, with tramps. Snorkelled off one, and sure, while not as complex as diving and all the associated gear, they are as stable as a brick dunny in a cyclone. End of complications?

Trevor


----------



## SeekHunt (May 3, 2012)

The trusty tarpon 160 has been good mostly, but when getting back on it can slip out from underneath you very quickly (user error). This cost me a mask & snorkel to learn. Cheap lesson in absolutely ensuring that everything is secured before you get out and before you get back in. I definitely recommend leaving your mask & snorkel on until fully back in the boat - makes it a lot easier to salvage any gear that wasn't secured....there is a story here but I'll save it for another day....


----------

